

Ask HN: Selling an unfinished or unwanted project? - shiftpgdn

I currently own two domain names, ios5guide.com and ios5developerguide.com .  Frankly I don't have the time to sit down and develop these domains to their full potential.  I've had multiple colleagues and developers tell me that they feel the domain value alone is in the 4+ digit range with the upcoming launch of ios5.<p>So I ask you HN, who/where should I goto handle the sale of these domains and what's the best way to maximize the value?
======
shazow
With zero leads, I'd say <https://flippa.com/> is your best bet. Though I'm
not sure if you'll be able to hit 4+ digits with zero content or traffic.

Alternatively you could try cold-contacting various existing sites who you
think would be interested in the domains.

